# Which Country is best for tourists?



## mewinstchurch (Oct 7, 2016)

Which country is best to visit in world to have good tourism?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 7, 2016)

Westeros


----------



## Desmond (Oct 7, 2016)

Skyrim


----------



## ico (Oct 8, 2016)

India.


----------



## johans (Oct 10, 2016)

Maldives and Thailand...best ever destination to visit....ROI..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 11, 2016)

so much troll....


----------



## icebags (Oct 11, 2016)

where is alaska again ?


----------



## Tomal (Oct 12, 2016)

I think India is a good place to visit.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 14, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]rHLLDOyZepY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sayacharming (Oct 24, 2016)

India is the Best. But I would like to travel to Australia.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 24, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Westeros


I second this. Westeros if best!! You get dragons and lord of wine and ****!!!! 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 24, 2016)

lord of **** !! I am assuming few things here, guess I need to play the game to find out what is this **** .


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 24, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> lord of **** !! I am assuming few things here, guess I need to play the game to find out what is this **** .


Peter Dinklage in Game Of Thrones! 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aririkashimoto (Oct 24, 2016)

Pakistan Northerner Areas...


----------



## Desmond (Oct 24, 2016)

Aririkashimoto said:


> Pakistan Northerner Areas...


Not sure if trolling...

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 24, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Peter Dinklage in Game Of Thrones!
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Ah, now i get it


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 24, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> I second this. Westeros if best!! You get dragons and lord of wine and ****!!!!
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



and some sunday afternoon stabbings 

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> I second this. Westeros if best!! You get dragons and lord of wine and ****!!!!
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



and some sunday afternoon stabbings


----------



## Inceptionist (Nov 1, 2016)

Central City


----------



## tekiagadi (Nov 7, 2016)

In my opinion, The best country to visit for tourism is Thailand. I have visited Bangkok, Thailand Couple of years back. It is a very nice place.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm not sure which country is the best to travel in the world. Although, there is no doubt that India is the best to live in. Living expenses are low, you've a growing economy, you can get good returns from your investments here, you can do whatever you want here, etc. I'm not sure what else does a person need here.


----------



## icebags (Nov 7, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I'm not sure which country is the best to travel in the world. Although, there is no doubt that India is the best to live in. Living expenses are low, you've a growing economy, you can get good returns from your investments here, you can do whatever you want here, etc. I'm not sure what else does a person need here.



but u dont get to breathe in fresh air most of the time. if u get to, then u dont get stable supply of electric, communication or health facilities there. whether u get them or not, u get to face the mafia / antisocials / party radicals if want to live in the country sides. and wherever u go, u never get to walk on clean roads anywhere. but, no matter whatever u get here, home is probably always the best place to live in.


----------



## Johnny1 (Nov 21, 2016)

I think Dubai is Best Place to visit.


----------



## markriver (Jun 27, 2017)

Johnny1 said:


> I think Dubai is Best Place to visit.



Yes, I accept Dubai is the best place to visit for both vacation and living.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 29, 2017)

Norway...Poland


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2017)

axes2t2 said:


> Norway...Poland


Also one of the most expensive.


markriver said:


> Yes, I accept Dubai is the best place to visit for both vacation and living.


As long as you don't clash with the locals.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 29, 2017)

United Kingdom...


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 30, 2017)

Tokaleau 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 8, 2017)

> *Country*
> For other uses, see Country (disambiguation).
> 
> Map showing the countries of the world.
> ...


*en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Country#Notes
So yeah any country will do


----------



## Shehab (Nov 15, 2017)

I think it should be the hometown of everyone.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 16, 2017)

Shehab said:


> I think it should be the hometown of everyone.


My hometown is a s***hole. I am glad to have left it.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 23, 2017)

Nairobi, You can look down on everyone there and be a true foreigner


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 24, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> My hometown is a s***hole. I am glad to have left it.


curious, where ?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 2, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> curious, where ?


It's a small town in Vidarbha region of Maharashtra. Cannot give more details than that.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> It's a small town in Vidarbha region of Maharashtra. Cannot give more details than that.


Thats fine, I respect privacy.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 2, 2018)

Netherlands!!


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2018)

PROUD TO BE INDIAN.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 13, 2018)

ico said:


> PROUD TO BE INDIAN.


now link your adhar saar. otherwise antinational


----------



## Anorion (Jan 13, 2018)

Valinor


----------



## Desmond (Jan 13, 2018)

I think I can make an argument that can end this discussion once and for all.

What we consider "best" is a subjective term and means different things to different people. Most people have not traveled to another countries and therefore base their opinions of "best country" based on what knowledge they have acquired from second hand sources such as television, literature or social media. But such people might not be aware of the mundane aspects of such countries that only someone who has lived there long enough or who has lived there. A tourist's opinion therefore is not conclusive enough to conclude a country as best, mostly because of the limited number of tourist cities that they have visited will skew their opinion away from cities that are not considered tourist cities. Therefore, the opinion of "best country" is not wholly accurate for such persons. This is even more evident because of Paris Syndrome being a thing.

Also, everyone considers their own country to be best. This is a fallacy because if all countries are best, then no country is. Everyone who has been brought up with faux-patriotic ideals will never admit to another country being better than their own. Such people are more likely to overlook or hide what would be considered bad aspects of society in their country so as to only spread a positive image of their country, which may or may not skew the outlook of people outside of the country. An extreme example of this is can be seen in North Korea who try really hard to show the world that their infrastructure and society is a literal utopia. However, thanks to the stories told by defectors and leaked propaganda material, everyone knows how it really is. Delusion is always a lie, but reality is always true.

IMO, a best country is the one that has little to no corruption, low crime, above average infrastructure, cleanliness, universally affordable healthcare, affordable or free education, low cost of living etc. But in reality I don't think there is any country that meets all of these adequately because that country would be a real Shangri-La. Perhaps some countries come pretty close but not adequately enough to be termed "best". 

In conclusion, what country you consider best is only best according to you for your own reasons.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 13, 2018)

Canada - free healthcare, decent amount of salary,less population,good climate,free access to usa


----------



## Anorion (Jan 13, 2018)

Thread title fixed
France has the most tourists every year


----------



## Desmond (Jan 13, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Thread title fixed
> France has the most tourists every year


That explains Paris Syndrome.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 16, 2018)

Cyberghost said:


> Canada - free healthcare, decent amount of salary,less population,good climate,free access to usa


On internet, Canada is said to have climate even worst than Russia during winters. But never Google about Canada. So I don't know.


----------



## icebags (Feb 18, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> On internet, Canada is said to have climate even worst than Russia during winters. But never Google about Canada. So I don't know.


canada is a cool post retirement goal, if you have the money .....


----------

